# Offer



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

we have just received an offer from saudi it is $14000/month all inclusive, i have a good idea of living in dubai, but have no clue as to how much cost of living is in saudi ,we might be in riyadh or jiddah deponds where the company posts him, 
we would really appreciate anyone who has lived in saudi or if you how much it will cost to rent a 3 bed villa , we have one primary school going child .Is this package going to be enough for spending and saving, all your help and advice is needed.
Thanks


----------



## NJcara (Aug 14, 2008)

14000 in what currency? If you mean Dirhams or Riyals then by no means is that enough. Living in KSA is not as costly as Dubai mostly because there is really nothing to spend your money on! Most contracts include full housing. SO not sure of the cost for that. Our kids went to the American International School Riyadh, as I recall it was a little less that schools in Dubai, but not much and that was about 4 yrs ago. Best to choose a "western" style compound. Those compounds don't have a Mosque on the grounds. And you can move freely about the compound in terms of dress. ALso keep in mind that you don;t have the option to drive in Riyadh, so you will need a driver or take a taxi to get out and about.
Feel free to ask if you have more questions. We were in Riyadh for a few years and truly loved it.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

pooji said:


> we have just received an offer from saudi it is $14000/month all inclusive, i have a good idea of living in dubai, but have no clue as to how much cost of living is in saudi ,we might be in riyadh or jiddah deponds where the company posts him,
> we would really appreciate anyone who has lived in saudi or if you how much it will cost to rent a 3 bed villa , we have one primary school going child .Is this package going to be enough for spending and saving, all your help and advice is needed.
> Thanks


Pooji

Personally I would stay away from Saudi. Since you are moving from Canada ( I think) you are used to a lifestyle - which unfortunately is a lot different than Saudi. Dubai gives all the comforts that we are all used to. Saudi is a lot more conservative- they follow Sharia, women are not allowed to have a driving license and not allowed to work and I believe that the education system is not even close to Dubai. If I were you, I would think very carefully about the decision from kids perspective. Lastly Arabic is very widely used in that country. If you would like to talk to me please feel free to PM me.


----------



## pooji (May 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for the reply , i mean US dollars which i believe comes to 52 0r 53K per month.
you are right about the life style change but at the same time i think we can have more time together as a family which we really cant do in Canada .
I might be looking for the mix compounds as we are muslims so will need the mosque.
Dress code is a bit difficult as we are not used to the abaya.
But in ur thoughts is this offer good enough money wise for the move....


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

pooji said:


> Thanks so much for the reply , i mean US dollars which i believe comes to 52 0r 53K per month.
> you are right about the life style change but at the same time i think we can have more time together as a family which we really cant do in Canada .
> I might be looking for the mix compounds as we are muslims so will need the mosque.
> Dress code is a bit difficult as we are not used to the abaya.
> But in ur thoughts is this offer good enough money wise for the move....


In terms of money the cost of living in Saudi is a lot cheaper than Dubai so you should be okay with that amount of money.


----------

